# Calder's first show.



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

So calder had his first show last week in novi Michigan. I think he enjoyed it and he came away with one point which I consider a big success!  very proud even though he didnt compete against many other dogs. He got 1st place out of one (lol) all 3 days. And he also got best of breed owner handled. And winners dog on the third day and got a big beautiful purple ribbon. He behaved really well and I think he enjoyed himself in the ring.  I wanted to post pictures but for some reason it is not letting me  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! but you have to learn to post pictures. the appetite here for those is insatiable!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations!! It sounds like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations!*







I am delighted to hear your handsome *silver* mini boy is off to such a great start in the show ring!! I knew he would be, but it's WONDERFUL to hear how much he likes showing. Although I can just about see fine looking Calder in the ring in my mind, I _really_ want to see a picture too! So when you can, please try to post some. If you run into a technical problem, just post for help and it will arrive. Meanwhile, congratulations again. And way to go* silver* boy!! :cheers2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Calder! What a lovely way to begin his career. I believe if their first few experiences in the ring are positive, they will always walk in after that with a big smile on their face and an attitude that will knock 'em dead! Good luck going forward!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Owner handled, extra big congrats!!!! Well done!!! I just love pretty silver poodles, especially the minis. I'm sure your little boy will be racking up points on a regular basis.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

had to throw the last picture in of him after the show with all the hairspray taken out. He does not look pleased. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*YAY!*_ It was worth the wait to see Calder's winning photos!! :cheers2: He's a lovely* silver*!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Loved seeing your pretty silver boy! Don't they look cute after you wash all that gunk out of their hair?


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Calder is gorgeous and I loved his show pictures. Congratulations once again!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I only got to go to the first day of the show I love seeing him all sprayed up so he's not all floppy and homeless looking  but it's nice to be able to pet him. And he looked hilarious all droopy like that. It's like we deflated the poofy show dog. 
I believe his next show is in April. And I think it's very early April before his birthday so we can squeak one more show in with him in the puppy trim. But oh man I can't wait to see this dog in a continental! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Calder looks like a silver lion. Magnificent.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Big Congratulations!!!! Well done! He is gorgeous. It's so nice to hear he enjoyed it all. What a great start. He'll rack up the points with his attitude and good looks! Way to go!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats to you and Calder, glad I got to see him, you guys did a great job!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Jacknic, did you have the silver and white parti standard at the show? If so that dog is beautiful. If not. Someone else has a really pretty partipoo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

[ "Jacknic, did you have the silver and white parti standard at the show? If so that dog is beautiful. If not. Someone else has a really pretty partipoo."] 

YUP that was me, boy he got a lot of attention that weekend!! My #1 Top Ten BIS dog "Micky" Thank you!!


----------

